# D2G Power Button Woes, need help



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

So apparently Asurion doesn't cover buttons being depressed/stuck. First, anyone have luck with third-party shops being able to fix this? I am only a month in on this Asurion replacement and I no longer have a warranty, and I don't want to pay the deductible. Any idea how successful they are in fixing these issues?

On the other hand, I am going to look into rerouting the function of a power button to a different button altogether. Since I boot into recovery, bootloader, etc. would this work still? For instance, if my camera button is power, would I hit power and volume buttons to get into Bootloader? I realize I can just pull the battery out and put it back in too, but this is for convenience.

You can stop and help here or continue reading if you want to submit your 2 cents on other issues.

UNRELATED: I am eligible for an upgrade soon. I am going to hold on to this thing as long as I can, but the HTC Vigor (Incredible HD) is around the corner and has sparked my interest. Anyone in the similar boat? I still can't believe Asurion would ASSUME buttons getting stuck is a user-related issue. I am honest in saying the phone hasn't been abused, I can't see how they automatically write off the manufacturer and couldn't possibly fathom its their fault. Talked to a supervisor about it, got nowhere too. Bleh.

Thanks guys


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

sixstringedmatt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So apparently Asurion doesn't cover buttons being depressed/stuck. First, anyone have luck with third-party shops being able to fix this? I am only a month in on this Asurion replacement and I no longer have a warranty, and I don't want to pay the deductible. Any idea how successful they are in fixing these issues?
> 
> ...


Just go ***** to verizon, that always seems to work with this peice of shit phone lol. Say you got a replacement and the damn thing is having issues already within a month. BTW you could force the thing into a bootloop or I could send a build that gets it stuck at the M to say its having hardware issues


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

go into term emulator and type

su
rm -r /system

then take it to VZW 

disclaimer: that was a joke, i am NOT telling you to do that. However, if you want a bootloop that is a perfectly workable way to do it.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> go into term emulator and type
> 
> su
> rm -r /system
> ...


That would definately work lmao


----------



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

So verizon could help? I thought because I used asurion I have to deal with them? It's a really crappy policy regarding the power button.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

sixstringedmatt said:


> So verizon could help? I thought because I used asurion I have to deal with them? It's a really crappy policy regarding the power button.


Oh were saying that there should be some sort of warranty. So if the power button wont do it why not "brick" it? That would surely make them take it. Also you still do have some sort of relation with verizon even if you had the insurance due to your contract. I would hit verizon up first and if nothing brick it with what we said and then see what they say.


----------



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

It was my understanding that I had to go through asurion since I filed a claim with them and it is a phone they sent me. The supervisor said their 1 yr guarantee doesn't cover buttins, they assume it's abuse, they fail to recognize it could be a manufacturer defect. She told me my warranty is now void and id have to pay another 100 for a replacement.

I'll call verizon and see, not holding my breath though.


----------



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

Verizon agreed to help because I had an extended warranty on the phone. I just hope that they don't misconstrue the issue as user related, never dropped the thing, the power button was always clicking from day 1. I assumed it was normal because I got the d2g as a refurb originally (d1 died). Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

sixstringedmatt said:


> Verizon agreed to help because I had an extended warranty on the phone. I just hope that they don't misconstrue the issue as user related, never dropped the thing, the power button was always clicking from day 1. I assumed it was normal because I got the d2g as a refurb originally (d1 died). Thanks for the feedback!


shouldnt be an issue. mine had dust under the screen originally and they took it.


----------



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks ace. Here's to hoping the phone likes cm7 a little better so I can help out you devs


----------

